# Girls Bath remodel.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Welp, have not had much of any time off. Before and after shots of my kids bathroom. I did the tile work myself.:blink: 
Still have to grout it tomorrow. Top nipple is for a drop eared ell, for a hand held shower, and a slide bar.:thumbsup:
I think my oldest likes it.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like she takes after her Daddy.

With a handheld shower and three little girls, you may want to consider putting in a floor drain too! I can foresee lots of water battles. :yes:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

If that was your first tile job, you did an excellent job from what I can see.:thumbsup: Now I hope you pass your inspection


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice tile work! Is that one of those newer kihler tubs with the rectangular overflow?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I wanted to add a Floor drain PC, wife said no, get it done. Wanted to jog out the tub wall too, its on an exterior, wife said no, get it done.

As far as the tile, I really don't see how people can screw that up, I mean, hell, a level and a tape measure did wonders for me. Only down side is I used a pretty lame Wet saw that I borrowed from a friend, doesnt cut 45 angles very well. Crap, lets be honest, maybe, just maybe it was the operator.:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Nice tile work! Is that one of those newer kihler tubs with the rectangular overflow?



yup, its a kohler Archer series tub. you can get them with, or without the skirt. but be warned, that waste and overflow is not cheap. $60.00 was my cost. It's the 4th one I have installed the past few months, I like them. Real solid tub for the money. Deep too. 19" deep.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I tried to tell the tiling is easy, its the rest, just sayin'


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> I tried to tell the tiling is easy, its the rest, just sayin'



Tile is easy peasy. But, I would not want to do it for a living. Unless, it was an only alternative. Tiling sucks. Bad on the knees. I am not one to be known for spending time on my knees.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I hear ya there. I have been selling alot of the Bancroft tubs in remodels I've done lately, will have to look at the archer, looks like a nice tub.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good RSP... I like the subways....The tiling's easy, it's the grouting the walls that really sucks....


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I remodeled my bathroom a few years ago with tile and grouting the tub surround was the worst part for me. What a mess I made. Tile floors are easy, I wouldn't want to do another surround though.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I remodeled my bathroom a few years ago with tile and grouting the tub surround was the worst part for me. What a mess I made. Tile floors are easy, I wouldn't want to do another surround though.



Just got through grouting the tub walls. What a messy Biotch that crap is. I'll have to do that one more time in my life, our master bath is next.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope you're licensed to do tile. Doesn't matter what your skill level is, without a license, you're just a hack. What kind of overflow is that on the tub? Never seen one like that before.
























where's the saracm smilie? Looks great.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice job Rock. Get a long slide bar, they grow so fast!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good nice job.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Very nice job Rock. Get a long slide bar, they grow so fast!



Don't forget the VB on the hand shower.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Plumbers can do tile in FL. Not that it matters as it's his own house he's working on. In Fl you can do any and all work on your own house if you live there (not rentals) without any license.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I was kidding around. From the end result, it looked great. VA and CA have the same law where H/O can do work on their house.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> Don't forget the VB on the hand shower.



Backflow device? Definitely, i know that handhled will be laying in a tub full of water constantly.:thumbsup:


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Tiling is a no-go


----------

